# Which Mod To Get?



## Dr Evil

So, after visiting my good friend @BhavZ today I've got a serious crush on an SVD, reason why I'm posting this is to get some opinions on what other mods are good that are similar to the SVD.

I've considered the MVP but it just seems so cumbersome to carry. Any thoughts would be much appreciated. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## BhavZ

Don't think about it man, just get an SVD.. You know you love it already!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

I was honestly surprised at how small the MVP was when I got it. I can pop the MVP in my jean pocket without a problem, the only part that becomes an issue is the tank on top. I haven't held an SVD yet, so I cannot truthfully compare. Try to get your hands on an MVP as well and see what suits you best.


----------



## Hein510

Was at VapeMob the other day and they getting the SVD mini in soon!!!


----------



## Hein510

Oh and if you decided on a SVD, which you will (IT ROCKS), look at the side + and - buttons, the round buttons is the older model and the flat buttons is the newer one .... as I've heard. I've got the round buttons and it works well!! But for some reason and all SVD user will know of the SVD glitch where you taking a drag and nothing comes out, then you have to press the fire button 3 times and the screen shows 'OFF' and press the fire button 3 times again to turn it back on. If you can live with that glitch happening once or twice a day its smoothing sailing from there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dr Evil

Hein510 said:


> Was at VapeMob the other day and they getting the SVD mini in soon!!!



SVD mini, now that sounds interesting, but what battery would it use then because the current one at it's smallest uses the 18350

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Hein510

I love the E-vic, just feels a little bit to fragile thou. Others I haven't really tried out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil

I thought about the vamo but i heard alot of bad things about it, breaking and dying. The SID i thought about as well, i like the look of the SVD but the colour of the evic with the black tube.

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## BhavZ

I know of a good few people who have had issues with the e-vic selection dial malfunctioning.


----------



## Riaz

I've got a svd and I love it. Mine doesn't really have that button off thing as often so I'm happy with mine. Get one, its awesome. Oh, and sub ohming is possible! I did a 0.7ohm coil last night and it rocked!


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> I've got a svd and I love it. Mine doesn't really have that button off thing as often so I'm happy with mine. Get one, its awesome. Oh, and sub ohming is possible! I did a 0.7ohm coil last night and it rocked!


Not really sub ohming as you are limited to 15 W by the SVD. But the SVD can provide more power than the MVP, if required - 15 W vs 11 W.


----------



## BhavZ

I find that 15w tends to be my goto more often than not. Used to be at 10w but with my current builds 15w seems to be the happy place.

I guess the time for wanting a mech mod has evolved into a need now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dr Evil

BhavZ said:


> I find that 15w tends to be my goto more often than not. Used to be at 10w but with my current builds 15w seems to be the happy place.
> 
> I guess the time for wanting a mech mod has evolved into a need now.



Bra, you don't even have your SVD for a month yet 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Dr Evil said:


> Bra, you don't even have your SVD for a month yet
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



Dude things evolve very quickly for me.. if not a mech then I think a DNA30 would be my next upgrade but looking at the possible pricing of the DNA30 mech might just be the more affordable way to go.

But believe me no matter what you will love your SVD if you decide to get one. I come running home to my SVD every night and if I had enough 18350 batteries I would use it as my ADV in a heartbeat (working on building my collection of batteries).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Dr Evil said:


> Bra, you don't even have your SVD for a month yet
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


Vaping tends to short learning curves, many examples on this forum.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr Evil

Matthee said:


> Vaping tends to short learning curves, many examples on this forum.



I'm starting to see the light hey, dunno how i survived for more than a year on ego batteries, when i tried that SVD i was in love

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Check out http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/the-perfect-mod.1340/


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hein510 said:


> But for some reason and all SVD user will know of the SVD glitch where you taking a drag and nothing comes out, then you have to press the fire button 3 times and the screen shows 'OFF' and press the fire button 3 times again to turn it back on.



It the most annoying glitch in the world! It drives me over the edge...


----------



## BhavZ

Dr Evil said:


> I'm starting to see the light hey, dunno how i survived for more than a year on ego batteries, when i tried that SVD i was in love
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


Same here.. it looks techie yet sleek.. For me with regards to looks its the best of both worlds and I love the menu system feels like I am setting the hadron collider for some serious action..


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> It the most annoying glitch in the world! It drives me over the edge...


Must be honest, I really dont mind the glitch, allows me to pay more attention to my device.. More drool time for me..


----------



## Silver

Hi @Dr Evil 

I have both the SVD (newer model with round buttons as Hein describes) and the MVP version 2. 

I don't really think they are very comparable. They are different, for me at least.

The MVP has its own built in battery and I would say its more of an "entry to intermediate level" device with power only up to 11 Watts . I use it as a workhorse battery on my small tank, the PT2 Mini. It has unbelievable battery life - nearly 1,000 puffs or even more sometimes - at 7.5 Watts. This lasts me at least 3 days. A perfect travel companion for a busy trip. It's quite light. Just make sure you like the box shape.

The SVD is also a great device. As I am sure you saw. I would say this is more of an "intermediate to higher end" device. Mine has worked brilliantly since I got it a few months ago. It mainly is used for my IGO-L dripper at around 12.5 Watts. However, this takes external batteries, so its more expensive - you need good batteries and a good charger. What you put in is what you get out as they say. Contrary to your original concern, I actually think the SVD is way more bulky than the MVP. It is also heavier. It is much larger when in 18650 mode. 

Check out the picture below which I posted earlier today in another thread



The SVD is on the far left and the MVP is 3rd from the left. The SVD alone is roughly 13cm tall in 18650 mode (as in the pic). The MVP stands only about 9cm high. Both of these will need atties plugged in on top, so atty for atty, the SVD is quite a bit taller. As a result, the SVD stays at home. 

Ideally, you probably need both devices. But if you are only looking for 1 device and see yourself requiring higher power typically on rebuildables, then I suggest go for the SVD. If you are going to vape more "standard" type of equipment like Protanks and iClears, then either would do but in my opinion the MVP is a better solution for mindless vaping at lower power. 

Hope it helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> Must be honest, I really dont mind the glitch, allows me to pay more attention to my device.. More drool time for me..



Maybe because it was the first MOD I ever bought and I thought it was faulty (actually it is a fault) and sent it back to the vendor who sent me a brand new one... and of course it had the same problem... now compare that to the MVP or the SID... they both may not look as kewl as the SVD but they do work perfectly.


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> Maybe because it was the first MOD I ever bought and I thought it was faulty (actually it is a fault) and sent it back to the vendor who sent me a brand new one... and of course it had the same problem... now compare that to the MVP or the SID... they both may not look as kewl as the SVD but they do work perfectly.



I completely understand what you mean but for me the deciding factor between the SVD and the MVP was that the SVD does 15watts which these days I find myself on a lot more than 10 or 11watts. I guess it all boils down to preference and purpose. The drawback for me with the MVP is that it becomes a disposable unit as the battery will eventually wear out and one cannot change the battery. Whereas with the SVD when battery wear out just buy more. Again this is all personal preference.


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> I completely understand what you mean but for me the deciding factor between the SVD and the MVP was that the SVD does 15watts which these days I find myself on a lot more than 10 or 11watts. I guess it all boils down to preference and purpose. The drawback for me with the MVP is that it becomes a disposable unit as the battery will eventually wear out and one cannot change the battery. Whereas with the SVD when battery wear out just buy more. Again this is all personal preference.



Yip no argument there at all... I still haven't worked out why I need more than 8 watts but I guess when I perfect playing with the Kayfun Lite Plus I may understand it a bit better. If you can live with the dicky issue then the SVD is a great MOD and looks awesome!


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip no argument there at all... I still haven't worked out why I need more than 8 watts but I guess when I perfect playing with the Kayfun Lite Plus I may understand it a bit better. If you can live with the dicky issue then the SVD is a great MOD and looks awesome!



With standard tanks I wouldn't go over 10watts, even with a rebuilt coil in it but the moment I got an RDA all gloves were off, and now I find myself wanting more power


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> With standard tanks I wouldn't go over 10watts, even with a rebuilt coil in it but the moment I got an RDA all gloves were off, and now I find myself wanting more power



Roger that... that's why I have a Sigelie 20w on order!


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that... that's why I have a Sigelie 20w on order!


Sweet.. I am sure you are going to enjoy it..


----------



## Hein510

Just remember with a SVD vs a mech, the SVD you can set your watts (3-15watts) but with a mech your watts are limited to the coil you build, with a mech you have to build a 1.1Ohms coil to get 15 watts on a full charge (4.2V) and with every vape your wattage goes down as the battery goes down (almost flat battery is 3.5V on a 1.1Ohms coil =11 watts)


----------



## BhavZ

Hein510 said:


> Just remember with a SVD vs a mech, the SVD you can set your watts (3-15watts) but with a mech your watts are limited to the coil you build, with a mech you have to build a 1.1Ohms coil to get 15 watts on a full charge (4.2V) and with every vape your wattage goes down as the battery goes down (almost flat battery is 3.5V on a 1.1Ohms coil =11 watts)


Thanks man, definitely something to consider


----------



## Hein510

BhavZ said:


> Thanks man, definitely something to consider


cool man! My KTS is awesome on a full charge but when it gets to like 3.6 it makes almost no vapor and I pop it into the SVD and pop a fresh bat in the KTS!


----------



## BhavZ

Hein510 said:


> cool man! My KTS is awesome on a full charge but when it gets to like 3.6 it makes almost no vapor and I pop it into the SVD and pop a fresh bat in the KTS!


Sweet!


----------



## Dr Evil

Shot for all the responses guys, I'm deciding between the SVD and 134 mini, i love the look of the 134 but it's just too friggin huge, the mini is much smaller.

Any idea of who stocks the 134 mini is SA?

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dr Evil said:


> I love the look of the 134 but it's just too friggin huge



I'm with you all the way... I have added it to my shopping cart many times but never managed to hit the fire button so to speak!


----------



## BhavZ

Personally I wouldn't go with the 134 mini for 2 reasons, 1) the device is not telescopic and 2) the device is strictly a VW device and not a VV/VW device and does not have the ability to check ohms etc which for me is important if you are going to be building coils.


----------



## Andre

Dr Evil said:


> i love the look of the 134 but it's just too friggin huge





Rob Fisher said:


> I'm with you all the way... I have added it to my shopping cart many times but never managed to hit the fire button so to speak!


Yes, that thing is too awesome. What has kept me back is that it only goes to 12.5 Watts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil

BhavZ said:


> Personally I wouldn't go with the 134 mini for 2 reasons, 1) the device is not telescopic and 2) the device is strictly a VW device and not a VV/VW device and does not have the ability to check ohms etc which for me is important if you are going to be building coils.



I get what you saying but even with the SVD I'd more than likely use it in 18350 mode, if i buy a mod, I'm replacing my trusty 650mah ego with it, it will go with me everywhere, as for being wattage only, i feel you have more control with vw than vv. Even with my ego vv's, i get close to the flavour but it's just not close enough as with a vw device 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## BhavZ

Dr Evil said:


> I get what you saying but even with the SVD I'd more than likely use it in 18350 mode, if i buy a mod, I'm replacing my trusty 650mah ego with it, it will go with me everywhere, as for being wattage only, i feel you have more control with vw than vv. Even with my ego vv's, i get close to the flavour but it's just not close enough as with a vw device
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


The 134 has set wattage options, you cannot go up in .5 increments and are forced to use the settings that have been predefined, its not like a 650mah vv where you can dial in between the demarcated voltages. you have a limited selection of wattage. What I have also noticed is that with complex juices (more than one flavour) altering the wattage will make certain flavours more pronounced and you might find that the wattage you are looking for cannot be attained with the predetermined options on the 134. With the SVD you can go up in .5 increments from the lowest setting to the highest setting.


----------



## Andre

Dr Evil said:


> I get what you saying but even with the SVD I'd more than likely use it in 18350 mode, if i buy a mod, I'm replacing my trusty 650mah ego with it, it will go with me everywhere, as for being wattage only, i feel you have more control with vw than vv. Even with my ego vv's, i get close to the flavour but it's just not close enough as with a vw device
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


Personally I agree with you that just VW is good enough as it automatically adjusts according to resistance. Chances are, however, that you will end up with a rebuildable atty in future. For that an ohm meter is indispensable. For the same reason you would want the higher (15 W) power of the SVD to drive the rebuildable until and if you get a mechanical mod. If you are sure you will not entertain rebuildables in future or would then accommodate them with new equipment, the 134 Mini would be great for you.


----------



## Dr Evil

Matthee said:


> Personally I agree with you that just VW is good enough as it automatically adjusts according to resistance. Chances are, however, that you will end up with a rebuildable atty in future. For that an ohm meter is indispensable. For the same reason you would want the higher (15 W) power of the SVD to drive the rebuildable until and if you get a mechanical mod. If you are sure you will not entertain rebuildables in future or would then accommodate them with new equipment, the 134 Mini would be great for you.



Thanks @Matthee, mech mods i don't think would be for me, i prefer the electronic stuff. As I'm speaking to you guys more and more and @BhavZ twisting my arm via gtalk I'm leaning more and more towards the SVD.


Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Dr Evil said:


> Thanks @Matthee, mech mods i don't think would be for me, i prefer the electronic stuff. As I'm speaking to you guys more and more and @BhavZ twisting my arm via gtalk I'm leaning more and more towards the SVD.
> 
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



Don't blame me, just giving you the facts lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510

I`m also on the SVD than the 134, and the 134 has been my dream mod since I saw it. Thinking the 134 would make a better 2nd device and only more when using clearo`s cause clearos tend to get dry vapes over 10watts with my experience. Going the RTA or RBA route the SVD has an Ohm meter which is essential and you can go up to 15watts. If you can get a device that can go more than 15 watts with an ohm meter go for that but then again they tend to become expensive. 

clearos = 8 - 12 watts
rda, rba, rta = 10 - 15 watts

thats my personal preferance 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Hein510 said:


> I`m also on the SVD than the 134, and the 134 has been my dream mod since I saw it. Thinking the 134 would make a better 2nd device and only more when using clearo`s cause clearos tend to get dry vapes over 10watts with my experience. Going the RTA or RBA route the SVD has an Ohm meter which is essential and you can go up to 15watts. If you can get a device that can go more than 15 watts with an ohm meter go for that but then again they tend to become expensive.
> 
> clearos = 8 - 12 watts
> rda, rba, rta = 10 - 15 watts
> 
> thats my personal preferance
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


Spot on imo, @Hein510. New Sigelei 20 W electronic mod on the horizon as well: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/new-stock-arriving-soon.1070/page-11#post-26057


----------



## Dr Evil

What do you guys think of the Provari Mini? 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## BhavZ

Dr Evil said:


> What do you guys think of the Provari Mini?
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


Damn dude, if I could I would so get me one, that thing is a piece of beauty


----------



## Andre

Awesome quality, probably best quality VV device on the market today. But no VW, which is slowly but surely being the death of Provari. And the price - see they are R4000.00 locally, just the tube.


----------



## BhavZ

Matthee said:


> Awesome quality, probably best quality VV device on the market today. But no VW, which is slowly but surely being the death of Provari. And the price - see they are R4000.00 locally, just the tube.


When a product is advertised as a tube does that mean that it is a functioning unit without batteries and charger or are there other components you still need to purchase with it?


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> When a product is advertised as a tube does that mean that it is a functioning unit without batteries and charger or are there other components you still need to purchase with it?


I have never ever seen anyone advertising a PV as a "tube". Just my description. You seem to know Vapemob very well, if you go to their Provari you will see what I mean.


----------



## BhavZ

Matthee said:


> I have never ever seen anyone advertising a PV as a "tube". Just my description. You seem to know Vapemob very well, if you go to their Provari you will see what I mean.


Oh ok cool. I noticed that SkyBlue also advertise the KTS as a tube only so was not sure what that meant.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Awesome quality, probably best quality VV device on the market today. But no VW, which is slowly but surely being the death of Provari. And the price - see they are R4000.00 locally, just the tube.



Yip that is a little silly price wise...


----------



## Dr Evil

Oh ok, never knew it didn't have vw. It is still a thing of beauty though. 

@Rob Fisher, how come you never got you one of those? You have some awesome gear and i thought you would have had one

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> Oh ok cool. I noticed that SkyBlue also advertise the KTS as a tube only so was not sure what that meant.


Yip, in their description "_This is not a kit - this is the battery tube only_".


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dr Evil said:


> @Rob Fisher, how come you never got you one of those? You have some awesome gear and i thought you would have had one



It's one of those MOD's just like the 134 that has been put in the shopping basket a few times and taken out... the 134 get taken out because taking it out in public would case too much attention especially at airports... the Provari gets taken out because it's hellish expensive and if I was gonna spend three or four grand I think I would be better off getting a REO... I'm getting the Sigelei 20W shortly... if the Provari had VW I probably would be using it right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Matthee said:


> Yip, in their description "_This is not a kit - this is the battery tube only_".


So kit means comes with batteries, where as battery tube only means that it is a functioning device but you will need to purchase batteries separately?


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> So kit means comes with batteries, where as battery tube only means that it is a functioning device but you will need to purchase batteries separately?


Usually, yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Provari!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil

Rob Fisher said:


> Provari!
> 
> View attachment 2362



Brilliant lol
Is that what you gonna tell yourself when you buy one tomorrow @Rob Fisher 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dr Evil said:


> Brilliant lol. Is that what you gonna tell yourself when you buy one tomorrow



 I simply can't buy a Provari... as much as I would like one it would be a mistake for me...


----------



## Dr Evil

Rob Fisher said:


> I simply can't buy a Provari... as much as I would like one it would be a mistake for me...



I was just teasing my man, that sigelei you have on order would blow the provari away

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

